# Beenden-Dialog mit "Beenden" und "Abbrechen&q



## Novanic (16. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich habe einen Dialog zum Beenden meines Programms mit den beiden Buttons "Beenden" und "Abbrechen". Dieser Dialog wird aufgerufen, wenn man auf das X von dem Fenster klickt (im "windowClosing"-Event vom WindowListener).

Nun hab ich aber das Problem, dass das Fenster nicht geschlossen werden soll, wenn man auf "Abbrechen" klickt. Also muss der Beenden-Prozess/das windowClosing-Event abgebrochen werden.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie sich das umsetzen lässt?

Danke im Voraus! 

Gruß Nova


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Mai 2006)

Du kannst das per switch- oder if-Anweisung machen.
Du reagierst einfach nur auf den Beenden-Button, für den Abbrechen-Button implementierst du einfach keinen Code bzw. schließt nur den Abfrage-Dialog.

Es gibt dazu im Forum auch schon Codebeispiele.
Hier zum Beispiel.


----------



## Novanic (16. Mai 2006)

Ah, so gehts natürlich, einfach das Schließen deaktivieren und dann das Beenden im entsprechenden Event selbst steuern.
Bin ich nicht drauf gekommen, danke für die gute Lösung. 

Gruß Nova


----------

